# [SOLVED] BSOD 0x000124



## windstory (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a "0x000124" BSOD at windows 7 x64 serveral times a day, but the error messages are same as the attached file.

I have tried to reinstall every possible drivers with newest versions, however this problem is still existed.

Please help me how to solve this problem.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD 0x000124*

Hi - 

All 5 dumps - same bugcheck as you mentioned -

*0x124* = WHEA = Windows Hardware Error Architecture

It's the same as *0x9c* under XP -- a Machine Check Exception = Unknown hardware failure

Please seee info on 0x124 - http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/35349-stop-0x124-what-means-what-try.html

I do see an entry in the Event Viewer logs for the Asus ATK0110 mobo utility driver. Go into \windows\system32\drivers - look for *asacpi.sys* - check the date on it. If it is NOT 2009 or 2010, update it -

Asus Support --> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

Slideshow for asio.sys update; scroll down at Asus site and look for ATK0110 - http://cid-e5d03c221cac693f.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/Asus mobo utility driver updates?ref=1


Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_windstory_Windows7x64_11-22-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_windstory_Windows7x64_11-22-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Nov 22 02:50:46.272 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.224
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`086b7788 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Nov 21 22:09:47.424 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.377
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0864b838 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Nov 21 22:01:44.112 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.065
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0874f038 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Nov 21 03:45:03.612 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.564
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08735738 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Nov 19 22:41:10.331 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.283
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`086ca748 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## windstory (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x000124*

jcgriff2, thanks a lot.

I have additional problem, unknown device - multimedia video controller.
I could not find driver for this, even with Unknown Device Identifier 7.00.

At the Unknown Device Identifier 7.00, I can find this Pnp ID.



> PnpID VEN_1A0A&DEV_6200&SUBSYS_052A19B8&REV_01


Could you please let me know what kind device this is.


----------



## windstory (Oct 31, 2008)

jcgriff2/ solved this unknown device problem.

This device is TV card.


----------

